# bloquer fenetres surgissantes ne fonctionne pas !



## stefstef (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour chers appeulistes et autres ! 

Voila, mon souci est que, quoi que je fasse sur internet quand je ferme les pages que je visite, je me retrouve avec 5 ou 6 pages de pub (poker,voyage,loteries,camc coquines etc,etc...)
et encore, bien souvent elles apparaissent meme en 1er plan ! 

J'ai bien coché le blocage des fenetres surgissantes mais cela ne change rien.

Je viens de charger et installer adblock, oui apparement sur quelques pages que j'ouvre habituellement je n'ai plus rien eu en premier plan (sur 10 min environ) mais en refermant mes pages visitées, j'ai encore des pubs en second plan ! pfffff reulou !!!

Voila, j'espere etre clair et si quelqu'un a une mac'recette pour moi, je prends.

D'avance, merzi ...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2009)

bonjour
et c'est quel leopard?
et quel navigateur?
( la beta safari 4?)

edit


> mais en refermant mes pages visitées, j'ai encore des pubs en second plan !


normal

déjà traité
ca ne concerne que des pop up en arriere plan
et c'est la limite des outils anti pop up

sinon l'usuel

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

*réparation verification du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## stefstef (27 Mars 2009)

wouaouh ! 
si c'est pas c'est pas une reponse complete je retourne sous windows ! 

C'est vrai, je n'ai pas precisé mon systeme : je suis sous leopard derniere version et safari idem !
Je suis mis a jour et j'ai deja fait un  nettoyage avec l'utilitaire de disque et onyx.

Je vais tenté de mettre le reste de tes infos en route (ca va me prendre un moment) et je te remercie tout plein pour ta mega reponse ! ( je te ferai part de l'avancé des travaux )


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2009)

A mon avis peu d'effet
(sauf changer la plist)


d'ailleurs c'est quoi safari derniere version  pour toi? 
( pour moi , les dernieres versions ce sont les versions officielles clean ...non beta)

et encore une fois des pop up contournent les scripts bloqueurs , c'est comme ca


----------



## stefstef (27 Mars 2009)

je suis sous mac osx 10.5.6 et safari officiel !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2009)

le 3?


----------



## stefstef (30 Mars 2009)

comment le savoir ???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Dans la barre des menus en haut, tu cliques sur Safari et ensuite sur À propos de Safari .


----------



## stefstef (1 Avril 2009)

Merci ! 
3.2.1


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Utilise un AdBlocker ça aide pas mal aussi comme Safari AdBlock.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2009)

selon le post 1



> Je viens de charger et installer adblock,


c'est déjà là
(pas très clair si c'est celui là)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Peut-être SafariBlock ?


----------



## free00 (1 Avril 2009)

Et sinon, c'est quoi les sites que tu visites ?


----------



## stefstef (5 Avril 2009)

oh bah devines !!! 

sites de ventes, musique, you tube et meme genre et aussi des sites que pour les papas bien sur !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Sur les sites x c'est normal que tu aies des pop up .


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2009)

c'est même leur gagne pain
scripts d'éclosion en cascade avec partenariats croisés 
c'est aussi une technique classique pour accroitre artificiellement les statistiques de " visites" de sites

edit
inside joke:
Ah tiens on me fait de la retape coupe 2 boules


----------



## papy59 (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Si tu as Snow Léopard, dans finder, tu vas dans Applications, tu sélectionne Safari puis cliques sur plus d'infos, une fenêtre s'ouvre, tu coches la case "Ouvrir en mode 32 bits"....

C'est une astuce trouvée sur le site Safari Adblock ici:
http://martinottenwaelter.fr/post/173126110/safari-adblock-on-snow-leopard
C'est en Anglais mais l'image est explicite....

Depuis, je ne suis plus ennuyé avec les pubs.....

@+, papy59


----------

